# When Doordash map is like this, what does it mean ? (Just signed up, waiting for kit)



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm figuring it's an extra $1.50 on top of the dollar and the tips they steal from you ?

Is this typical with the $1.50 areas during peak times (lunch dinner) ?










Thanks

And here's ubereats (same time of night)


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You are correct in your assumption however I cannot address if that's typical for your territory.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

From my experience, the rates are always about the same, whether they are offering bonuses or not. In my area, it's a scam to get drivers to certain areas. Sometimes, the "bonuses" disappear or show up as lower amounts after you accept the requests. Regardless of bonuses or tips, DD pay/hour was always about the same when I did it (or lower when you have a delivery that takes an hour or more because of a DD error). I especially enjoyed placing an order as per their direction, only for their debit card to be declined after waiting in line, then having to spend another 10 minutes or more on the phone with them only to have to get back in line and do it again. 

One time that happened, I told the DD support agent to reassign the delivery because I wasn't getting back in the drive-through; she said it would affect my rating (How so? DD rates drivers? Hmmm...) - I laughed so hard and told her I don't care about their rating (something I learned to have some peace of mind when I did rideshare) and would prefer to get all of my tips than a high rating, and reminded her that the customer was waiting for their food so she should hurry up with reassigning the order. By that time, I realized that I would not be continuing with DD.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Somewhat similar question since I just signed up and did my first deliveries during my lunch hour in a 30 minute window, do tips show up later or that is determined upfront? I know DD is known for stealing them so I want to see if I even have the ability to see the breakdown. From what I can see I was paid for delivery and a $2 per delivery bonus. Just want to see how this whole thing works before crying about it ahahahahahaha!!! ?

OK I found it! Looks like they paid me 5.53 after tips and the $2 bonus per delivery (2 of them) for a total of 16 miles of driving. I think that is pretty sneaky and similar to the local complaints! Good thing I am getting a $100 bonus for doing just 1 ride through another website service or this would have been somewhat frustrating. 

With all that being said, and with a very short test window, I feel like it is an acceptable alternative to driving weirdos around if I don't have to and I know I will stay in a general area. 

Any tips or tricks from vets are always appreciated!


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

UberPrius11 said:


> Somewhat similar question since I just signed up and did my first deliveries during my lunch hour in a 30 minute window, do tips show up later or that is determined upfront? I know DD is known for stealing them so I want to see if I even have the ability to see the breakdown. From what I can see I was paid for delivery and a $2 per delivery bonus. Just want to see how this whole thing works before crying about it ahahahahahaha!!! ?


Nope. I called them to ask about it and they told me they would send me the address to the San Francisco HQ office to write for the breakdown, which I was so willing to do. I wanted them to give me the address right then to write down, which was taking him forever to find (as if he was really looking for it), then got another request and agreed to let him email it to me. I never received that email. Since my time is valuable to me, I decided not to call back and waste another 30-40 minutes of my life, and I saw and learned enough by then to stop delivering with them. They're not the only delivery service, and certainly are not the best.


----------

